# 2013 MTPCA Convention Lodging for a Donation to a Good Cause!



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

The Osceola Grand Hotel was generous enough to donate a room to Team Antonio this year (and every year so far) for one night's stay in a King size suite with a jacuzzi, including the use of the pool and exercise room. This room is a $119 value that is less than a block (4 minute walk according to google) from the fairgrounds. 

Information about the room and hotel can be found here: http://www.osceolagrandhotel.com/ 

For those of you that are unfamiliar with Team Antonio, here is a little background information.

It all started when we got a chance to hunt with this great young man:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=279621

Unfortunately, we lost Antonio not long after the hunt: 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=285177

Shortly after his passing, his father started Team Antonio to touch the lives of those in need in the same way that Antonio touched the lives of those that knew him. 

http://www.teamantoniomol.org/

I thought this would be a perfect fit for the trappers convention, so I'm coming to you to find out if anybody would be interested in it or something one of your members would be getting anyway during the MTPCA Convention. If so, it would be great because you would get something you were already going to purchase and your money would be a tax deductible donation to a great cause!! 

If so, we would gladly accept bids for this room here on MS! 

Thank you for your time and consideration. 

Scotty


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Let's start it at $100.

Thanks to all!

John


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

bump you to 200.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Let's start it at $100.
> 
> Thanks to all!
> 
> John





gilgetter said:


> bump you to 200.


Thank you both for your bids!  

Since we are already over the value of the room we are also going to include with the purchase of the room two tickets to the Team Antonio Banquet which is being held on April 20, 2013 at the Coleman VFW at 5:00pm. The banquet includes dinner, live and silent auctions, etc.. 

If anybody else would like tickets to the banquet, they can be purchased by contacting Marc Ullom at 231.679.4501 or [email protected] . Ticket prices are $10 for adults and kids 10 and under are free! 

Thank you again for your generosity!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

A question I should have asked that some may be wondering- which night? (Friday or Saturday?)

John


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> A question I should have asked that some may be wondering- which night? (Friday or Saturday?)
> 
> John


The room can be used for any day of the year, with no blackout dates. So it's your choice which night you'd want to use it.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

OK.

$225

John


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> OK.
> 
> $225
> 
> John


Thank you for your bid!


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Is this auction going on?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

gilgetter said:


> Is this auction going on?


It has already well exceeded my expectations. So, it will most likely end as soon as one of the two of you concedes defeat to the other. :lol:


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

srconnell22 said:


> It has already well exceeded my expectations. So, it will most likely end as soon as one of the two of you concedes defeat to the other. :lol:


Anyone else gonna bid? Its just money boys. your gonna waste it in august any way. Mite as well be comfortable. And I know all you rat trappers can afford it.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Let me splane it for you.You Know how some of you, Cant get away for the weekend of the convention? picture this, O Honey love of my life, I booked a room for this weekend. Me and you up in the north woods, jacuzzy the whole 9 yards. you know she cant say no. you get up there, O look a trapping convention, Magin that.......................................jack.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

gilgetter said:


> Me and you up in the north woods, jacuzzy the whole 9 yards. you know she cant say no. you get up there, O look a trapping convention, Magin that.......................................jack.


:lol:


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

gilgetter said:


> Let me splane it for you.You Know how some of you, Cant get away for the weekend of the convention? picture this, O Honey love of my life, I booked a room for this weekend. Me and you up in the north woods, jacuzzy the whole 9 yards. you know she cant say no. you get up there, O look a trapping convention, Magin that.......................................jack.


Exactly! C'mon, Guys! It's for as good cause and fur prices have never been this high!

John


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

$250

MMIT Convention here we come...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Seaarkshooter said:


> $250
> 
> MMIT Convention here we come...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I guess that's what you get when you have a husband and wife team pulling in the fur...luxury living during the convention! 

Thank you for your bid! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

$250?.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

srconnell22 said:


> I guess that's what you get when you have a husband and wife team pulling in the fur...luxury living during the convention!
> 
> Thank you for your bid!
> 
> ...


Well, since I can no longer sleep on a cement floor in a horse stall with the smell of sweet hay and dirt, I guess this room will have to do. Not my first choice because y'all know how I love my horse stall and I am going to sadly miss it; but, I have a smart husband. He knows how to pick me another workable place to sleep...lets see....king size bed...jacuzzi.....I guess I can handle that if I must....lol....
Remember, Watch for Dennis this year in his new position as co-organizer wearing very pretty in pink clothing.....get your cameras ready boys! Lol ( and apple pie. Lord knows he is going to need it...lmao)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

$275.00

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Lookie there.Some of you that caught a few hunderd rats gonna let them noobs snag that room from ya? what is that 20-25 rats, a drop in the bucket.Its not to late, you can still bid.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

seaarkshooterwife said:


> $275.00
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm not sure if the hotel has any pink robes for your husband to wear, but we could certainly call and find out! :lol:

Thank you for your bid!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

> $275.00<br />
> <br />
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Seeing as I let her have my fur checks this year and what's left of my dignity...

$300

What the heck, its only (her) money.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Seaarkshooter said:


> What the heck, its only (her) money.


:lol: Thank you again! 

I'm very impressed by the generosity of the MTPCA members.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Is better than storage wars.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like it's starting to slow down. 

Winner will be the high bidder on Sunday at 5:00pm. Hopefully that sounds fair to everyone. 

Thanks again for the support!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow! I get tied up at work for a couple days and things go crazy- a husband and wife bidding against each other!  I'm not getting between the two of them.

srconnell, I'll just send you a check for a donation. (It'll be safer!)

John


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sold to the highest bidder...Seaarkshooter! 

Thank you very much for supporting this great cause!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Woohoo! I can't believe it. How all of you passed up a complimentary pink bath robe I will never understand!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

